# دورة مهمة في الامن الصناعي Osha



## عمر محمد حسين (20 أغسطس 2008)

دورة تدريبية هامة في مجال الأمن الصناعي المعروفة باسم الأوشا OSHA باللغة العربية
اتمني ان تحوز اعجابكم
للتحميل
http://www.2shared.com/file/3792780/6d8a2375/OSHA_ARABIC.html
​


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (21 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (2 سبتمبر 2008)

merci mon ami


----------



## نبيل عبد السميع (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانت وجميع الأخوه بخير 
اخى كيفبة تشغيل هذا الرابط ضرورى 
ويريت لو عندك اى شىء عن متطلبات الأيزو 18001
والسلام عليكم


----------



## sherif_080 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## virtualknight (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

واله من زمان اتمنى اني احصل علها كاملة


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ياسر سعيد الهادي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طالب فلزات (23 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجوا ارسالها الي فلم أستطع تنزيلها أو رفعها علي المنتدي


----------



## عمر محمد حسين (26 أكتوبر 2008)

طالب فلزات قال:


> أرجوا ارسالها الي فلم أستطع تنزيلها أو رفعها علي المنتدي


ارسل لي *****ك حتي ارسلها لك


----------



## mm_saned (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## محمد كســاب (11 مارس 2009)

استاذى العزيز عمر.جزاكم الله عنا خيرافاقد ذقنا الأمرين فى الحصول على هذه الدوره فى مواقع اخرى


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

if you have more about safety please send
thank you


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

.....أرجو ارسالها كمشاركه لجميع المجالات الهندسيه


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا...........................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك .............


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (16 أبريل 2009)

بجد بجد بجد متشكر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد درديرى (28 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك العافية بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## walid_darwish (30 أبريل 2009)

مشكور فى ميزانك ان شاء الله


----------



## وائل عبده (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن اقونة التحميل في الموقع غير موجود


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً جزيلا لقبول عضويتي في هذا الملتقى العظيم


----------



## محمود فوزي القط (12 أغسطس 2009)

كيفية عمل الارث الكهربائى بالمنزل الجزء الارضي ( الجزء النحاسي المدفون بالارض ) وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## egypt2003wm (15 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بشار4 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورر بس الرابط لايعمل ممكن تساعدوني


----------



## xman1111 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاتة_
_بسم الله ماشاء الله على هذا الموقع الجميل_
_ونتمنى المزيد_
_ 
وشكرا_​_
_


----------



## khalab (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر على المادة العلمية الرائعه


----------



## abalogyn (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً


----------



## popo2 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mkn (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الاخت الوفية (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي عمر 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل نرجو الاجابة


----------



## holakooo (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## هاني صلاح الصفتي (10 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خيري الشريف (18 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا أخي على الموضوع القيم وإلى الامام دائماً فى خطى العلم


----------



## safety113 (18 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكن الرابط لا يعمل
لا يعمل


----------



## شهاب الرق (28 يناير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## صباح السامرائي (29 يناير 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم
لكن الرابط لايعمل لكي اقوم بفتحه او تحميله
اتمنى الرد بسرعة 
و شكرا​


----------



## q123 (4 فبراير 2010)

ألف شكر..............


----------



## mohamdnasr (7 فبراير 2010)

thankyou


----------



## bosho (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا أخى الفاضل


----------



## khalab (4 مارس 2010)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## asal_80_77 (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا للمجهود الرائع 
للستفسار عن التنزيل في في اخر الصفحه التحميل كلمه بلون الازرق pc اضغط عليها هيحمل معاك علي طول 
ومره اخري شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## ammarov-87 (9 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم مشكور كتير


----------



## سعد بن محمد طلحة (9 مارس 2010)

شكراً على موضوعك


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (9 مارس 2010)

والله ياخى كلمة شكرا قليلة عليك ...ولكن وللحق من كل قلبى نسأل الله العلى القدير ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك..
ويزيدك من علمه وفضله .....آمين
للتنزيل الاخوة الاعزاء:إذهب الى نهاية الصفحة ...ثم قف على السطر التالى....وبعدها اضغط على click here

Last downloaded: 2010-03-08 Save file to your PC: click here


----------



## never_i_forget_u (18 مارس 2010)

ارجو منك تحديث الرابط و الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## احمد217 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياجماعه وربنا يعين كل من ساهم ويجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## احمد217 (18 أبريل 2010)

طيب انا مش عارف اعمل ايه ومش عارف ادخل علي محتوي الدوره دي


----------



## dr Rawda (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اعرفكم بنفسي :انا اختكم في الله ,,روضة الشيخ ,اعمل كاستاذ مساعد بقسم طب الصناعات بكلية طب بنات الازهر ,وايضا اعمل كمدرب معتمد لدورات الاوشا للصناعات العامة و الاوشا للانشاءات والاوشا للصناعات البحرية و الهازوبر للتعامل مع المواد الخطرة ,وايضا مدرب معتمد لاعطاء دبلومة الناسب وهي الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية لاخصائي السلامة و الصحة المهنية في مجال السيفتي و مدرب معتمد لدي british safety services في القاهرة,,,,اعتذر عن الاطالة, ولكن قصدت التعريف بنفسي لاكتساب ثقتكم في ما اريد,,,بالمصادفة البحتة دخلت الي قسم هندسة البترول في هذا الموقع للبحث عن موضوع تقني معين ,,وجاءت عيني بالصدفة علي دورات الاوشا ووجدتكم تسالون عنها ومهتمين بامر المادة العلمية الخاصة بها ,,وانا من اشد المهتمين بنشر ثقافة السلامة والصحة المهنية في المجتمع عموما وبين الاشخاص الاكثر تاثيرا بين الفئات الاخري مثل المهندسين والكيميائيين خصوصا ,,اذ علينا جميعا الالمام باساسيات السلامة وتوصيلها للعمال باسلوب سهل وخاصة الذين لم ينالوا قسطا وافرا من التعليم,,,,لذا اتشرف بدعوتكم لحضور دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة لمدة 10 ساعات في خلال يومين مجانا مع الحصول علي الكارنيه المعتمد من الاوشا الامريكية (الكارنيه فقط مجانا,الشهادة لها مصاريف لاستخراجها من امريكا وارسالها بالبريد و هي ليست ذو اهمية كبيرة للعلم ) والدعوة عامة ,,,ولكن ارجوكم لمن يريد الحضور عليه تسجيل اسمه عند مديرة التدريب الخاصة بي استاذة عبير شاهين علي رقم محمول 0104774044 حتي يتسني لنا تحديد مكان ملائم للعدد الذي سيشرفني بحضور هذه الدورة ,,,,والحجز مفتوح لمدة سبع ايام من اليوم وهو الموافق 14-2010


----------



## elazaly (16 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## tekooo (22 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## abdoabdo111 (14 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## محمد ع الهادى (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## سليمان1 (15 يوليو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على مجهوداتك


----------



## adelaa (17 يوليو 2010)

*hi*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohamed nabih (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## عصام رزين (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي عسي ان ينفعنا و اياكم هذا العمل الجليل و الف الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## tamer_raouf (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الطراوي1987 (6 أغسطس 2010)

اناعارف مكان محدد ممكن اخد فيه الدوره دي بس مايكونشي تقيل في الفلوس وعايز اعرف بكام


----------



## احمد الطراوي1987 (6 أغسطس 2010)

سوري عايز اعرف ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## durmet (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ممكن دورات تانيه فى مجال الامان والمراكز اللى ممكن اخد الدورات دى فيها فى مصر


----------



## حسن علي حسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أكثر الله من أمثالك وألف شكر


----------



## medofree (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررر لو احصل عليها


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو بشر العربي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا طالب فى رابعه انتاج
وعاوز اعمل مشروع عن الامن الصناعي
هل الموضوع دا مهم وحيوى في الحياة العمليه
ارجو الرد بسرعه


----------



## chatze58 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

link not work brother..try to upload again please


----------



## midolovemido (29 نوفمبر 2010)

تمااااااااااااااام


----------



## midolovemido (29 نوفمبر 2010)

notime4life قال:


> واله من زمان اتمنى اني احصل علها كاملة


حضرتك ممكن ترسلي رسالةخاصة في حالة رغبة اشتراكك في الكورس بالقاهرة


----------



## اسكندرنى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## ابرهيم عبدالهادى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى كيفبة تشغيل هذا الرابط ضرورى 
والسلام عليكم​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (30 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل 
هذا رابط آخر للمجموعة من اخى الحبيب ابومعاذ للتنزيل اتبع الرابط التالى 

http://www.4shared.com/file/221855275/3183cf56/OSHA.html
نفعنا الله بعلمه وبفضله


----------



## السيد محمدعلى (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورين للمجهود


----------



## منه22 (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## fernane mohamed (20 فبراير 2011)

merci


----------



## هشام عبدالصادق (14 مارس 2011)

*شكرا*

شكرررررررررررررا لك


----------



## amakali (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## nawalzedan (10 سبتمبر 2011)

سباسيبا
بالروسي شكراً


----------



## tarek495 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله أخي الكريم و جعل مجهودك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## KSA_ENG (23 نوفمبر 2011)

100% جزاكم الله خير


----------



## aaar (12 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك... للنحميل اعمل كوبى للرابط وبست فى محرك البحث وستفتح معك صفحة التحميل
*


----------



## مروان الدرديرى (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكوووووورين*

الله يبارك فيكم ونفعنا الله واياكم


----------



## ayden13 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

المملف محذوف ياريت تحمله مرة ثانيةولك الشكر


----------

